

Ask HN: Are social content aggregators ruining your ability to read a book? - BigCanOfTuna

Maybe I'm just getting old, but I swear my ability to read a book, magazine or most anything that is projected by my 24" LCD is degrading. It's not that I don't grok the content of the book, it just seems to be a struggle to read line for line.<p>I'm guessing that my brain is adapting to the style of the poorly written blogs and sensationalist headlines that I generally find on on the web.<p>Anyone experiencing something similar?
======
tokenadult
I find that I cherish books even more for their carefully constructed long-
form arguments after reading online.

~~~
jseliger
Ditto. I find that tend to read more carefully and fully offline than on too.

------
runevault
Not really, I probably don't read as much because I find myself devouring so
much online content, but just last night I sat down and spent 3-4 or so hours
devouring a new book I'd been waiting to be delivered (and have 3 more like it
waiting to be read).

------
nradov
The toddler jumping into my lap is ruining my ability to read a book. :-)

------
BigCanOfTuna
err...that should read... "... most anything NOT projected by my 24"...".

------
pasbesoin
I misread your comment at first as describing reading a book or magazine on
your monitor. And to that I can relate: I have difficulty reading long-format
content off of my screen.

When I sit down with an actual paper-based book or magazine, I find my focus
and attentiveness are about the same as they've been for years. Not great, but
neither are they greatly changed.

